# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [22-01-20] GSMShield Qualcomm v1.3 - Vivo Secured Phones and more....

## mohamed73

We are happy to announce  GSMShield Qualcomm v1.3
Simple, Yet Powerfull 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection: - MSM8909- MSM8x10- MSM8x26- MSM8916- MSM8917- MSM8920- MSM8929- MSM8936- MSM8937- MSM8952- MSM8953- MSM8960- MSM8974- MSM8976- MSM8992- MSM8994- MSM8996- MSM8998- SDM7xx- SDM8xx   Supported Features:  - Automatic Selection of programmer- Option to select custom programmer- Automatic Memory Type Detection- Device Identification Function- Read Factory Firmware- Write Factory Firmware- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection- Reset FRP in Flashing Process- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition- Backup/Restore/Erase Security- Reset FRP- Format Userdata- Safe Format Userdata- Supports Both IMEI Repair- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss- Read QCN Data- Write QCN Data- Support for UFS Memory Devices- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload
​  
Added:  Huawei - Honor 8c (BKK-AL10C)- Y7 Prime (DUB-LX1)  LeTV - Le 2s  OnePlus - 3T 
Vestel - Venus E4   Added Reset Settings for Vivo Secured Phones  - Make sure you select correct model- Following Models are Supported:- NEX (PD1805F)- NEX Dual (PD1821F)- V11 Pro (PD1814F)- V9 (PD1730F)- V9 Pro (PD1730CF)- V9 Youth (PD1730BF)- X21 (PD1728F)- Y71 (PD1731BF)- Y71i (PD1731F)- Y91 (PD1818EF)- Z1 Pro (PD1911F)- This method may not work on new patch level. 
Added Bootloader Unlock for Vivo Secured Phones - You can tick Unlock Bootloader while Format- Please note that all data will be lost if you Unlock BL- This method may not work on new patch level.
Updated Internal Loader Database   
Download From Official Google Drive Mirror Only  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

